# Clad steel



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2015)

New York wood turner Scott, I got you a piece of VG10 Gold clad steel yo replace the blue paper multi layer steel you sent me. When things get settled down I will send it to you along with some other goodies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Robert!.


----------

